# Court Rejects Online Terms Of Service That Reserve The Right To Change At Any Time



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"If you look at many online terms of service, they reserve the right to change the terms at any time. Some force you to re-agree to the terms -- but others don't. In the past, courts have ruled that if someone didn't agree to the changed terms, the new terms could be found to be unenforceable, but a recent decision has gone much further, effectively saying that the entire terms of service are void if they claim they can be changed at any time."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090508/0212134792.shtml


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well that is good and I hope they do not get around that with fancy use of words.

I have always said that it was not right agree but also agree to changes that you know nothing about. Like who would like to get a loan like that and pay back more then you agreed to because they can changed what was in the agreement at any time. Well Credit cards do this and they are trying to stop it and I hope they do. That is fees etc change on you and they up the rates on your card because of odd things like you paid your gas bill late even if you always paid the card payment each month.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

it's about time,:up:


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Now, if only this could be applied to the cell providers...


----------



## CaseyRenee87 (May 4, 2009)

That's Great, one less inconvenience taken care of!  I personally don't think the terms of service should be changeable, and if they are people shouldnt have to reread and re agree to them all over again.


----------

